# Liberty Movement > Grassroots Central > Foundational Knowledgebase Project >  Foundational Knowledgebase  Status Update 3/8/2016

## Bryan

To help assure success of the Foundational Knowledgebase we will be sending out periodic status update it to summarize important elements.
If you are not familiar with the Foundational Knowledgebase you can read about its goals here:
http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...ite-initiative



*Structural Status*
The key structure of how the Foundational Knowledgebase will be developed has been established. Structural elements are subject to improvements. You can ready about these here:
http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...ment-Framework
http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...ent-Parameters
http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...rk-Methodology
http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...rize-end-goals



*Foundational Knowledgebase Content Development*
The first draft of the Foundational Knowledgebase outline has been published, it is always up for review and ideas:
http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...e-%28part-1%29


*Technology Update*
Mediawiki is being selected as the CMS to contain the information for goals #1 and #3. Mediawiki has already been installed on our sever and it is up and running, with no content yet.


*Strategic Development Plan & Next Steps*
Our move forward plan is to:

Keep refining the outline.Develop page templates for certain types of pages.Start to develop the dictionary.Start to create pages and fill out basic content. 
From an administration level, we will initially focus efforts on creating a wide scope of good quality pages vs. a limited scope of excellent quality. As time allows we will enhance pages to be more complete. This will allow for the overall content and value of the project to come into view more quickly.
We will not be jumping into the development of Goal #2 (study) and #3 (tactics analysis) to provide necessary focus on Goal #1. These will come as it makes sense. We may jump into some Goal #4 discussion to help drive progress.


*Getting Involved:*
There are many ways you can get involved, including:

Contribute your viewpoints to a discussion topic that is geared to advance the Foundational Knowledgebase. These topics can be found with this tag: 
http://www.ronpaulforums.com/tags.ph...+Knowledgebase

Take charge of developing content for a specific section as a Section Lead. For more information on being a section lead see: 
http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...rk-Methodology

Indicate to the project administration if you are interested in being part of one of the special administration teams: 

Review Team Front line to help assure logical structures are being used from top to bottom of the Foundational Knowledgebase.Linguistics Team Develops the Linguistics Dictionary and assures its proper use.IT Team Develops IT recommendations and implementation on the technical management of the Foundational Knowledgebase. Specifically, if you have experience working with Mediawiki, beyond an end user.

----------


## P3ter_Griffin

WHATS UP BRO'S AND SIS'S!?!?!?!?!?

I have figured out about myself I am no libertarian philosopher and no gifted writer or orator.  So I am working on learning website programming and image editing, for now, so I can help with missions.  Let's get to work on this.  We aren't getting any further ahead debating on whether Trump is a good candidate.  Let's get the knowledge-base hammered out so we can get to work on missions.

----------

